
Unit tests, and why they don't work – James O Coplien (2014) [pdf] - kaankeskin
http://www.rbcs-us.com/documents/Segue.pdf
======
kaankeskin
Chose a paradigm that allows for the simplest, least complex, most provably
correct code.

